# Questions pertaining to Celcius...



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have seen several threads about what surfactants or MSO to mix with celcius... my question is what to use and when?

Also, my SA never went completely dormant I don't think and have parts of my yard with more weeds than grass. I am thinking it is probably all winter weeds, but am not sure. Should I blanket spray celcius on these areas to kill it and prepare for green-up? If so, do I mix anything with the celcius?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I have seen several threads about what surfactants or MSO to mix with celcius... my question is what to use and when?
> 
> Also, my SA never went completely dormant I don't think and have parts of my yard with more weeds than grass. I am thinking it is probably all winter weeds, but am not sure. Should I blanket spray celcius on these areas to kill it and prepare for green-up? If so, do I mix anything with the celcius?


I use Celsius with a MSO only when the temperatures are cool. In the summer I use Celsius by itself.

Yes, I blanket spray Celsius to make sure I get everything. You will find some people that spot spray as well.

I don't mix anything else when spraying Celsius.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I use this : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GS4CVM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

After reading the Celsius label it says to use a 90% non-ionic surfactant. I don't know my MSO and surfactants too well so I literally found a 90% non-ionic surfactant and landed on the one above. It's about $20 a gallon and should last me 10-15 years based on the amount you mix in the tank with the water and Celsius.

I blanket sprayed my dormant bermuda grass a couple of weeks ago with both Celcius and Prodiamine, as well as this surfactant.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

And, to make sure my math is correct...for my total yard, 28,800 sq ft, I will use a total of 2.54oz of celcius? Is this correct? That is using the medium rate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The label is always a great place to start...


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Not sure how you are doing your math, but the Medium use rate is 0.085oz/1000sf. 0.085*28.8= 2.448oz of Celcius for your 28.8k sf. So your 2.54oz is close to the medium use rate but is a little off, so you may want to check your math.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Ware said:


> The label is always a great place to start...


@Ware what is a spray adjuvant?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> The label is always a great place to start...


Sorry Ware...just trying to make sure I am doing this correctly. With my size yard, 10oz won't go near as far so I don't want to waste applications.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Not sure how you are doing your math, but the Medium use rate is 0.085oz/1000sf. 0.085*28.8= 2.448oz of Celcius for your 28.8k sf. So your 2.54oz is close to the medium use rate but is a little off, so you may want to check your math.


OOPS! That should be 29,800 sq ft


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

An adjuvant is anything added (like NIS or MSO) to enhance the effectiveness of the herbicide.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Ware said:


> An adjuvant is anything added (like NIS or MSO) to enhance the effectiveness of the herbicide.


@Ware

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why wouldn't you want to add a NIO above 90 degrees? Is it because the turf grass is under additional stress due to the temp and the "extra" amounts of herbicide sticking to the leaves of the turf increase the chance for damage?

Second questoin - does this mean to basically only use water + a dye when the temp is above 90?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Personally I almost always spray multiple chems when treating for active weeds. My favorite combos:

Celsius and 2,4D mix and surfactant (speedzone Southern has like 4 AIs in it)

Celsius and Dismiss
Celsius and MSM

I put everything in the sprayer at middle rate with blue marker dye and surfactant (about 1/2-1 Oz per gallon) shake it up and go to town!

The hotter out it is, the worse of an idea this is.

Sometimes 1+1=5 when it comes to effectiveness of post emergent treatments.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Yes, adjuvants (especially mso) damage foliage at air temps >90*.

Just mso by itself will fry hostas at those temps. (Don't ask me how i know that)


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> Yes, adjuvants (especially mso) damage foliage at air temps >90*.
> 
> Just mso by itself will fry hostas at those temps. (Don't ask me how i know that)


Hosta La Vista, Baby?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Would broadcast spraying my lawn with Celsius be effective against POA and grassy weeds? My idea is to combine my pre emergent and Celsius for entire lawn this month.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Would broadcast spraying my lawn with Celsius be effective against POA and grassy weeds? My idea is to combine my pre emergent and Celsius for entire lawn this month.


Yes, I have done this many times in the past when my weed pressure was kind of high in the Spring. It will knock out a majority of the weeds you already have.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Would broadcast spraying my lawn with Celsius be effective against POA and grassy weeds? My idea is to combine my pre emergent and Celsius for entire lawn this month.
> ...


Dang it. I just bought monument 75 for the grassy weeds lol. Worth returning and just doing Celsius when I do my barricade? I like to keep things simple.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


I can't answer your question directly, but I'd look at the labels and see what, if anything, Monument does that Celsius doesn't.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


I would hold on to it as it looks to be a good one for sedges that you might get later in the Summer.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


Monument is really good for sedges and killing/preventing poa.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


OK I'll do that. So go ahead and combine prodiamine and Celsius for whole yard this month?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yup! Do it tomorrow!


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yup! Do it tomorrow!


I'm emberassed to admit this but I paid $50 for 5 grams of Monument75... This happened before I joined this forum!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! Do it tomorrow!
> ...


That's a pretty fair price.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Oh really? I guess question now is this. Broadcast monument or Celsius with my prodiamine? I have both POA and broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


I would just use the Celsius with the Prodiamine and save the Monument for later in the year. I don't think Celsius is labeled for Poa but it will kill it from my experience.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


I'm just trying to save costs and keep it simple. Leaning towards returning the monument.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't know what condition your lawn is in but it's always good to have something on hand for sedges but they don't usually show up until later in late Spring or Summer.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

> Hosta La Vista, Baby?


lol yup


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yup! Do it tomorrow!


I'm getting conflicting advice now from the newest post about winter weeds. Some are saying NOT to combine Celsius and prodiamine and to just wait for summer to spray Celsius for the heat factor. Now I'm just confused!

Since my big problem is grassy weeds, should I maybe just do prodiamine with monument this month then do Celsius in late spring?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! Do it tomorrow!
> ...


Guys please leave the Celsius for summer apps. I know the majority of members on this site think it's a "magic bullet" and it kills everything. There are far better, more appropriate, and cheaper products available for this time of year.

Monument is the most versatile sulfonylureas on the market. I would use it exclusively if the cost per application wasn't so high. It's perfect for most winter broadleaf and grassy weeds. I'm a commercial applicator and would never apply Celsius this time of year.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


You just sold me. Monument it is!


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Now that Monument is no longer made, once the product no longer exists, what would you recommend as a replacement product for down the road? Right now, my monument should last me a couple years.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you get HAS (Herbicide Acquisition Syndrome) it won't be cheap or affordable at all. Stick with what you have or something that covers 99% of weeds and then pull/glypho what remains, imo. 15 specific herbicides for every conceivable weed is great, but at what cost for DIY?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> If you get HAS (Herbicide Acquisition Syndrome) it won't be cheap or affordable at all. Stick with what you have or something that covers 99% of weeds and then pull/glypho what remains, imo. 15 specific herbicides for every conceivable weed is great, but at what cost for DIY?


My method is pretty simple, Celsius for warm weather weeds and Monument for winter weeds. I avoid gly at all costs.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


To my knowledge Monument is still available. It's only available in a 5 pack of 5 gram packages. Rumor has it Syngenta eliminated the 0.5 gram packages due to homeowner use.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

high leverage said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > high leverage said:
> ...


Ahhh that makes sense. I purchased a 5 gram pack on Ebay haha. My new Winter plan is to do Prodiamine/Monument in February then kill off any remainders during Spring/Summer with Celsius.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > high leverage said:
> ...


Why am I not surprised? I am going to ask Dean next time I see him. According to my calculations, a 0.5 gram portion is the amount for 2000 sq ft. Not a gallon and not when that gallon will be applied to less than 1500 sq ft.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

15 grams per acre

So $50 to treat lawn once or 2,4D for $20 to treat it like 5-10x.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Only time Monument is needed is for Poa or Sedges. Broadleaf weeds are what 2,4-D is for.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > If you get HAS (Herbicide Acquisition Syndrome) it won't be cheap or affordable at all. Stick with what you have or something that covers 99% of weeds and then pull/glypho what remains, imo. 15 specific herbicides for every conceivable weed is great, but at what cost for DIY?
> ...


There is always Specticle Total; controls everything for six months.


----------

